# WoW BSOD problem 0x000000EA



## Static319 (Jul 20, 2006)

Hello everyone, I hope this is the right section to post this.

For serveral months now, I've been getting frequent Blue Screen of Death's, and when I say frequent, , I mean EVERY OTHER 30 MIN . This doesn't only happen in World of Warcraft, in other 3D games as well, such as Warcraft3/FT, Battlefield2, and Oblivion. Sometimes the game freezes and goes back to normal, but most of the time I get a BSOD which makes me reboot my PC, and if you're a gamer, you know how annoying it is to interrupt your gaming every 30 mins, especially when you have to reboot. Now for the first time today, I've gotten a blank black screen, and a blank orange screen ( WTF???). I'm about to give up on this problem and just buy a new video card, which I really don't want to do considering I just built my rig and it's completely new. I'm begging everyone here with everything I got, please help me solve this annoying problem!

Heres some specs on my PC and some useful info:

Windows XP SP2
939 soc MOBO
AMD 3200+
800W PSU 
Geforce 6800XT
2xGB Ram

I've tried the infinite loop fix folder, but that didn't work.
I've tried cleaning my PC from the video drivers, and then rebooting in safe mode, and installing the newest drivers. Nothing worked.
I have the 91.31 forceware drivers.

Heres a pic of the BSOD taken with my cell phone:









If anyone knows how to fix this, please share your info. I'm going insane trying to fix this thing for months now with no results .


----------



## rebon (Oct 21, 2001)

You will get a better response in the hardware section for this problem, I would ask a mod to move it there. 

My first thought is overheating, take off the side panels and see if the games run more stable.
Also a dodgy ram stick is quite common for this. I dought it is your graphics card but you never no.

good luck.


----------



## Static319 (Jul 20, 2006)

rebon said:


> You will get a better response in the hardware section for this problem, I would ask a mod to move it there.
> 
> My first thought is overheating, take off the side panels and see if the games run more stable.
> Also a dodgy ram stick is quite common for this. I dought it is your graphics card but you never no.
> ...


Well, I have 2x 1 GB A-Data ram sticks, so I dont think ram is the problem because if one stick gives out, theres a second one. Overheating shouldn't be an issue because when I turned on the PC today(after having it off all night), went to play some WoW and got a blank blue screen (not the BSOD) which made me reboot.


----------



## squidboy (Dec 29, 2004)

Windows is having a problem with your nvidia driver, which it tries to tell you on the bsod.

I would uninstall the nvidia driver, re-seat the card, and re-install the latest version to start.

EDIT: I wanted to add, taking a pic of your screen with your cell phone was a great idea and very helpful. I would still try to re-seat your video card. If you still get BSOD's, we'll take a look at your event logs if you haven't already.

Also, I am interested in your DirectX version. Start>Run>type 'dxdiag' <enter>. You should be running DX 9.0c and run through some of those video tests there. As a rule you should install DirectX upgrades first and drivers (Nvidia) second. Let us know how that goes.

Finally, your video card requires supplemental power, yes? Be sure it's getting the correct power plug (not one designated for a fan, etc).


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

From Microsoft:

"Stop 0x000000EA" Error Message When You Run Video-Intensive Programs


----------

